# Mace of Aggression



## jfarnsworth (Aug 3, 2002)

Here's the newest technique of the week should have been checking the storm but it was already discussed a month or so ago. There's no sense in beating a dead horse we could go back and review it in the archieves.  Which bring us to Mace of Aggression. How I like to graft this one is insert a right outward horizontal claw to pick up Glancing Wing or when stepping off line move into cross of death. Anymore thoughts on this one.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## arnisador (Aug 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> 
> *There's no sense in beating a dead horse *



Wait, it's a kenpo technique--beating them after they're dead is OK!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pineapple head (Aug 3, 2002)

Couldnt you pick up dartig Viper from this one?


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Aug 3, 2002)

You could indeed pick up Darting Viper from this technique.

How about after the last outward elbow grafting on sword of destruction?  Just a thought.


----------



## Klondike93 (Aug 3, 2002)

Well, I do see the obvious, 5 swords after the outward elbow, but how about Protecting Fans from the eye rake?


:asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 3, 2002)

Don't know if you what a little jujutsu, and some of it will be hard to describe. But here it goes.
1. Grab one of the hands and apply what we call vertical lock. Also know as a S lock, Nikyu in Aikido.
2. Arm bar or what I call an arm bar throw.
3. Ippon Seoi Nage- shoulder throw
4. Tai Otoshi- front leg trip
5. Osoto gari- Outside leg sweep
See how that works.
Bob


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> 
> *Don't know if you what a little jujutsu, and some of it will be hard to describe. But here it goes.
> 1. Grab one of the hands and apply what we call vertical lock. Also know as a S lock, Nikyu in Aikido.
> ...



Thanks once again bob for sharing a little "position" with us.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Les (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Yahoo _
> 
> *You could indeed pick up Darting Viper from this technique.
> 
> How about after the last outward elbow grafting on sword of destruction?  Just a thought. *



Suppose after the elbow sandwich, you graft into 

Whipping Pendulum 
Intercepting Davastation
Divided Fury

Les


----------



## kenpo3631 (Aug 4, 2002)

I have never studied any other system of Kenpo, so Darting Viper is a "Greek" to me...

However, after reading the post I have a few questions.



> insert a right outward horizontal claw to pick up Glancing Wing or when stepping off line move into cross of death. Anymore thoughts on this one.



Wouldn't the outward elbow shot move him away from you? I do the last elbow with a push drag shuffle, which 95% of the time knocks my opponent backwards. 



> how about Protecting Fans from the eye rake?



I don't see the relation as to how to get there.  



> Suppose after the elbow sandwich



Wouldn't you lose the pin on the opponent's hands as well as the cover (position check)? :asian:


----------



## Les (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> 
> *I have never studied any other system of Kenpo, so Darting Viper is a "Greek" to me...
> 
> ...



Darting Viper is an AKKI Purple Belt techinque, against a front choke while you are backed against a wall.

Where the pin is concerned, personally, I let go after my right arm has dropped down onto the attackers arms.

I don't want to be tied up with holding his arms in that position, which will only hamper my own movements. 

I let go of the pin and make the inward elbow be a sandwich with a left inward palm heel.

Hopes this clarifies my thinking.

Les


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> 
> 
> However, after reading the post I have a few questions.
> ...




I keep the hands pinned to my body execute the claw then into the chopping punch.  Then I move into the rest of glancing wing. 
To finish with cross of death I merely eye rake while parrying the hands in the opposite direction (towards my left) execute an uppercut or chopping punch whichever you practice.  Does that help any.
jason Farnsworth


----------



## Klondike93 (Aug 4, 2002)

(and that explains the smell of smoke in the room) was after the outward elbow, as your sliding your right foot back do the eye rake from Protecting Fans. I'll have to try it and see how bad/good it worked.

I usually let go with my left hand after doing the inward elbow and just keep the left hand there as a check.


:asian:


----------



## matthewgreenland (Aug 5, 2002)

Following the outward elbow - graft into Raking Mace - fits nicely.

Following the outward elbow - Cross of Death.

Stre---thching it - Following the outward elbow - Dance of Death:  Outward elbow - slide the right (assuming right leg forward) down the outside of the leg behind the knee - step in with the left and heel palm to the Mandible as you hook the left leg behind the knee with your right arm - as the opponent falls back - allow the left leg to slide thorough your loose hook of the left leg to the ankle - apply the ankle lock - back knuckle and chop

Instead of the final outward elbow ripping through - deliver the outward elbow in a snapping motion so that your right arm is on the left side (from your perspective) (his right side) of your opponent's head - wrap your right arm around the back of the neck and into a front facelock/front naked choke (the attack of locking horns).

INSERTING - Raining Claw - after the initial hammer fist - go into Raining Claw - finish up with Alternating Maces - 

Just some thoughts -


----------



## kenpo3631 (Aug 6, 2002)

> Darting Viper is an AKKI Purple Belt techinque, against a front choke while you are backed against a wall.



Les, thanks...



> I keep the hands pinned to my body execute the claw then into the chopping punch. Then I move into the rest of glancing wing.



Excellent...



> was after the outward elbow, as your sliding your right foot back do the eye rake from Protecting Fans.



I think you'd have to have long arms if you delivered the outward elbow... 

Thanks for the feedback guys! :asian:


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Aug 11, 2002)

Mace of Aggression to Snaking Talon to Crossing Talon with the extension ending with the compound wrist and elbow lock. Maximum damage with minimum retaliation is the key


----------



## Rob_Broad (Aug 11, 2002)

Grafting this technique into that technique is all fine and dandy but it also depends on how the attacker responds to what you have done to them.  They don't always react the way we expect them to.


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Aug 14, 2002)

> You could indeed pick up Darting Viper from this technique.
> 
> How about after the last outward elbow grafting on sword of destruction? Just a thought.



Sorry, I meant Sword and Hammer


----------

